# 96 altima stalls when a/c clutch disengages



## andy ponthieux (Oct 25, 2004)

I have ran scans no codes. After engine warms up when a/c clutch disengages engine dies will restart immedatly but will happen agan .any suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like there is a problem with the fast idle control solenoid which is attached to the idle air control. Many times carbon will accumulate in the passages of the valve assembly and in the manifold. The valve is located on the passenger side of the intake attached to the the underside. The first test is usually to disconnect the 4-pin IAC connector on the passenger side while the engine is running to check for a drop in engine RPM. If it doesn't drop you have found the associated part. You can measure the IAC between the bottom two terminals (C,D). It should measure approximately 10 ohms.

Troy


----------

